# Green Tree Frog Vivariums



## moodye (Nov 3, 2009)

Just an excuse for some of you to pic-whore! I'm thinking about building a viv for a green tree frog, so it'd be nice to see what everyone else has? 

Cheers


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Check out my build thread (search) for amazonian milk frogs. Much the same for GTFs


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

This was my GTF tank.
















'Tis no more though as I sold them to a nice lady on here


----------

